# Zoo Pics 4



## MrFotoFool (Dec 6, 2017)

Thread 3 is now eleven pages long, so I am starting a new thread 4. This is for photos taken in any captive facility. It could be a traditional zoo or a wildlife park or an aquarium or a living museum or similar. Animals are the obvious subjects, but if you get a nice shot of a zoo building or garden feel free to post it.

I will start off with a very recent shot from Heritage Park Zoo in Prescott, USA. It is a six or seven month old Canada lynx.

Canon 5D4 and 70-200 f2.8L (original non-IS), handheld. Since my version of PS Elements does not recognize RAW files from my new 5D4, I converted to a DNG first and then edited with Elements.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2017)

I really like your picture, Fred. Well done.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 20, 2017)

Animals at the zoo are not always captive. Here are two wild native birds I photographed today on the grounds of Arizona Sonora Desert Museum (a zoo dedicated to the Sonoran Desert). Both images were cropped, since 70-200 is currently my longest telephoto lens. Taken with 5D4.


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Fred.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 2, 2018)

Giving this thread a bump to see if we can get more people posting. Here's a clouded leopard taken a few weeks ago at Point Defiance Zoo & Aquarium.

5D4 with 70-200 f2.8 (non IS) on monopod.


----------



## razashaikh (May 2, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Animals at the zoo are not always captive. Here are two wild native birds I photographed today on the grounds of Arizona Sonora Desert Museum (a zoo dedicated to the Sonoran Desert). Both images were cropped, since 70-200 is currently my longest telephoto lens. Taken with 5D4.


Very nice set!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 7, 2018)

Giving this a bump in the hopes that others besides me will contribute. (The previous zoo threads had several contributors).

A recent shot of a fishing cat from San Diego Zoo. 5D4 with a 300 2.8L IS (that I just picked up used for an unbelievably good price).


----------



## Berowne (Sep 1, 2018)

No Zoo-Pictures without a Meerkat.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2018)

Cool shot, Kit.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2018)

Berowne said:


> No Zoo-Pictures without a Meerkat.



I love Meerkats.



Nice shot, Berowne.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 3, 2018)

Sleeping Gazelle, reminds me to paintings by Franz Marc.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 8, 2018)

One of our Babies.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

Very nice. Well done, Andy.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 8, 2018)

Here another funny Meerkat.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

So cute!



Very nice picture, Andy.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 14, 2019)

One year old American black bear, from a recent (snow filled) trip to Bearizona. 5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L IS iii.


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2019)

A few pics from summer. Lisbon zoo. Primates.










[/url

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27aHbAg]

[/url]


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2019)

Lisbon zoo. Birds.


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2019)

Lisbon zoo. Mammals.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2019)

Beautiful set. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## karishmab (Feb 15, 2019)

Cog said:


> Lisbon zoo. Mammals.


Wow! Amazing set of images. I loved all. #1 is too cute.


----------



## Cog (Feb 15, 2019)

karishmab said:


> Wow! Amazing set of images. I loved all. #1 is too cute.


Thank you, karishmab. Lisbon zoo is very photographer friendly. There are many locations where you can take pictures as if the animals are not in cages or enclosures.


----------



## ISv (Feb 15, 2019)

!


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2019)

Very nice shot, ISv.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 17, 2019)

Rufous hummingbird, inside the hummingbird aviary at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. Since this is a gearhead site, here are the specs...

Canon 5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L IS iii and 1.4x iii extender. RAW file processed in PS Elements 12 and cropped approximately 100%.
1/3200 second at f/5, iso 5000, Aperture Value mode with minus 1/3 exposure compensation.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2019)

Beautiful shot, Fred.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 23, 2019)

Berowne said:


> One of our Babies.
> View attachment 180247


This picture of a baby ape is really cute! Showing love for a parent.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 1, 2019)

Ocelot kitten at El Paso Zoo (Texas, USA). Canon 5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L iii and 1.4x iii extender.
1/160 second handheld with IS on, f4, iso 400, 280mm. Cropped and adjusted in PS Elements 12.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2019)

So cute! 

Well done, Fred.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 17, 2020)

I guess I'll necro this one.

San Diego Zoo, snow leopard (with another leopard in the background). M6 mk II with a 100-400 II L, max zoom (showing more would make the intervening fence visible as strips of blur). Reduced to 20 percent.

(Edit: Surprise! According to EXIF it's 227 mm, f/5.0, ISO 1600. I'm really surprised it wasn't all the way out to 400mm.)


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2020)

Beautiful picture, SteveC.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 20, 2020)

The common Marmoset found in NE Brazil is the second smallest primate in the world. This one seems a little stroppy but it was only because his mate push him off the camera and stopped him looking at his own reflection in the front lens element. It was pointed out to me that it was quite reminiscent of the Basement jack ''Where's your head at' video.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2020)

LOL  Excellent shot, Aussie shooter. I really like this picture.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 20, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> The common Marmoset found in NE Brazil is the second smallest primate in the world. This one seems a little stroppy but it was only because his mate push him off the camera and stopped him lookin g at hishero Nick own reflection in the front lens element. It was pointed out to me that it was quite reminiscent of the Basement jack ''Where's your head at' video.
> View attachment 189286


Seems to me to have a look in his eye that suggests you shouldn't let him come in contact with water, or feed him after midnight....


----------



## stevelee (Mar 21, 2020)

I took a bunch of pictures at the San Diego Zoo Safari Park with my G7X II, and posted some of them here.


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2020)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Stevelee.


----------



## Maximilian (May 31, 2020)

Finally the local zoo reopened and I could take some time for a first walk after the lockdown. Some impressions:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 1, 2020)

Our Zoo is finally about to reopen after 3 months and I have been doing a little promo photography for the advertising. here is a small selection(very small compared to what I have been shooting) for you to enjoy. These three were a few of the more 'artistic' shots as opposed to the standard promo shots


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 1, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Our Zoo is finally about to reopen after 3 months and I have been doing a little promo photography for the advertising...


Great portrait series! 
The parrot closeup is superb


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 1, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Our Zoo is finally about to reopen after 3 months and I have been doing a little promo photography for the advertising. here is a small selection(very small compared to what I have been shooting) for you to enjoy. These three were a few of the more 'artistic' shots as opposed to the standard promo shots
> View attachment 191075
> View attachment 191076
> View attachment 191077


Absolutely stunning pictures!


----------



## Maximilian (May 13, 2021)

Our local zoo opened up again after a really long preiod of COVID lockdowns and only short gaps of openings. 
Our children were more interested in rushing through from enclosure to enclosure and ending up at the playground. 
So for me it was more a fast snapshot summary but I still got some nice ones. 
Here's the first batch


----------



## Click (May 13, 2021)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## SteveC (May 14, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Our local zoo opened up again after a really long preiod of COVID lockdowns and only short gaps of openings.
> Our children were more interested in rushing through from enclosure to enclosure and ending up at the playground.
> So for me it was more a fast snapshot summary but I still got some nice ones.
> Here's the first batch
> ...



Nice! Regrettably I haven't been to a zoo since I took the snow leopard picture on the prior page. Our local zoo is in a magnificent setting, but the selection of animals doesn't seem to have changed in about 50 years.


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Nice! Regrettably I haven't been to a zoo since I took the snow leopard picture on the prior page. Our local zoo is in a magnificent setting, but the selection of animals doesn't seem to have changed in about 50 years.


I can understand that the same setup of species gets boring eventually. 
I have the advantage that for several years I support our local zoo in a friends' association which gives me access to an annual pass.
So I have chance and the time to go there, to focus on a few species and stay there for a longer time - of course that is only possible without my children that don't have the patience and passion. 
But if you stay at one enclosure for some time you can see a lot of action and special behaviour.
And if you ask the staff in advance as preparation you'll get the information what time of day is the best to come for action. 
And I always had the great experience that if they have the time they are tell a lot of stories if you kindly show your interest in "their pets". 

To me it is great that I can go there again at all after all that lockdowns.


----------



## SteveC (May 15, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I can understand that the same setup of species gets boring eventually.
> I have the advantage that for several years I support our local zoo in a friends' association which gives me access to an annual pass.
> So I have chance and the time to go there, to focus on a few species and stay there for a longer time - of course that is only possible without my children that don't have the patience and passion.
> But if you stay at one enclosure for some time you can see a lot of action and special behaviour.
> ...



I definitely had that info for the snow leopards. They were quiescent when I first walked by their enclosure (and this was the San Diego zoo, not my local one), but I heard they got active in the late afternoon, so I went back and "parked" there. And yes they got active. Which matches what had happened at the Denver zoo many years earlier, when I got some blurry shots because it was getting quite dark by the time I saw them.

What was more interesting was the local photo shop asking me if I my photographs were of them in the wild. They're very elusive and you have to get up into the very high parts of Asia, not a trivial trip. It's much easier to see, say, Komodo dragons in the wild.


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2021)

SteveC said:


> ... What was more interesting was the local photo shop asking me if I my photographs were of them in the wild. They're very elusive and you have to get up into the very high parts of Asia, not a trivial trip. It's much easier to see, say, Komodo dragons in the wild.


That was a really funny story


----------



## SteveC (May 15, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I can understand that the same setup of species gets boring eventually.
> I have the advantage that for several years I support our local zoo in a friends' association which gives me access to an annual pass.
> So I have chance and the time to go there, to focus on a few species and stay there for a longer time - of course that is only possible without my children that don't have the patience and passion.
> But if you stay at one enclosure for some time you can see a lot of action and special behaviour.
> ...



The one thing the Cheyenne mountain zoo does very well is giraffes. You can get to them at eye level. My first time ever with a full frame was an event hosted by the local camera shop, where you could borrow cameras and wander around the zoo. I took an R plus the 24-105L and found myself not being able to get close enough in many places (whereas my M6-II plus 100-400 was too close in a lot of places). A direct result of the difference between full and crop frame! What I SHOULD have done was put the 100-400 onto the R.

Alas I missed some very good shots of the giraffes.


----------



## Maximilian (May 17, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Here's the first batch


And here's the rest of the show


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 4, 2021)

This little fellow was just about half an hour old when we saw it yesterday at our local zoo. 
The mother was still busy with the afterbirth. These are Dybowski deers.


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2021)

So cute!


----------

